# Meet the boys!



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

These are not new this year but I never posted them. I thought it was about time. Photo on left shows headpopper prop on the left and leering prop on the right. The photo on right is a peering prop. Thanks to all the folks for their designs. 
I love those guys!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh those are great Shawn! I love them both!...I am going to do a "popper" or two this year for sure or a leering one...any video on the movements?... (prepare yourself for the onslaught of PM's full of questions)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are some pretty nice boys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love bluckies in a haunt


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool dudes. Movement in the graveyard-nice!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice.. I am not a blucky fan.. we have lots of them


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I love me some bluckys.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The night shoot of the blucky is great.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome work !


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love them both, awesome work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great!


----------

